# SUPER Cheap LED lights for planted tank - HELP



## JusticeBeaver (Oct 28, 2017)

DrDraake said:


> I purchased a LED rope lights for my daughter. It is 16 ft long and about 50 LEDs on it. Each main LED has 3 small LEDs (Red, Green, and Blue) and gives you the option of 16 color choices or white which is all 3 small LEDs on at the same time. How do you find the color temperature to see if it will grow plants?
> 
> Link to the lights below.
> 
> ...


If you can figure out the model number of the LEDs in there you can just look it up. Also if you know the total wattage of the light then you can also figure out if they'll be strong enough to grow plants.


----------



## ChrisX (May 28, 2017)

DrDraake said:


> I purchased a LED rope lights for my daughter. It is 16 ft long and about 50 LEDs on it. Each main LED has 3 small LEDs (Red, Green, and Blue) and gives you the option of 16 color choices or white which is all 3 small LEDs on at the same time. How do you find the color temperature to see if it will grow plants?
> 
> Link to the lights below.
> 
> ...


On my 29g tank, I have an RGB+W led strip that is keeping some plants alive.

If I float plants, and they are right next to the lights, they will stay alive but not thrive.

Also the tank has some established sword plants and the light keeps them putting out new leaves, but very slowly.

Probably can keep low light plants, if the tank is small. OTH, yours doesnt have the white LED, so maybe not.


----------



## DrDraake (Nov 6, 2017)

ChrisX said:


> On my 29g tank, I have an RGB+W led strip that is keeping some plants alive.
> 
> If I float plants, and they are right next to the lights, they will stay alive but not thrive.
> 
> ...


The light does have white. Here are some photos.

The remote will do a mix of the colors to create 16 different colors.

White light is a mix of 100% RGB.



















































Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisX (May 28, 2017)

I think it will grow low light plants.


Maybe try java fern. Good luck.


----------



## DrDraake (Nov 6, 2017)

ChrisX said:


> I think it will grow low light plants.
> 
> 
> Maybe try java fern. Good luck.


These are my two tanks.



















































Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

> How do you find the color temperature to see if it will grow plants?


not really necessary. To slightly emulate "horticulture" type LED's you'd just run blue/red at 100%

The LEd's are most likely 5050SMD types at .2w/ emitter
entire 5m ribbon is rated at 15W.

ribbons can be cut every 3 diode (3 or 6 or 9 ect) and made into a panel..

This is a creative way to put it together
https://youtu.be/HPdO6x7w7KE

BTW most would prefer panels ..but takes cutting and parts.









http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/lighting/110202-home-made-led-strip-light.html

Some might have limited success w/ them but they are pretty weak overall..

Better to "upgrade" to .5W per diode ribbons though they generally won't be RGB just white


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

At this point, I find it makes better value for me to go with either CFL twisty bulbs or LED bulbs in a generic bulb holder, rather than the extra work of fitting these into a useful form. For low light, quick and done, I can't see the advantage being enough. 
I picked up a salvage floor lamp for free which has four separate heads to hold bulbs over four tanks. I feel I get far more light this way.


----------

